# Early 50's JC Higgins



## irene_crystal (May 23, 2011)

Found this bike and the guy is saying 50-53 JC Higgins all original but missing light and correct seat. He wants $450 and I am possibly going to go see it tomorrow. I know they made repops of certain bikes, was this one of them? I just don't want to buy a reproduction.


----------



## npence (May 23, 2011)

They never made a repop of a JC Higgins Colorflow which that is what that is. and $450 isnt a bad price either depending on the condition.


----------



## ballooney (May 23, 2011)

Buy it..........


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 23, 2011)

I agree, that's a winner...and at that price, it's an easy decision.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 23, 2011)

If you don't buy it, I will!


----------



## irene_crystal (May 23, 2011)

I'll let you know what happens. I plan to call the guy first thing and see if I can make a deal. There is also another guy who wants $400 for a pair of original paint mens and womens schwinn bikes (not sure what model, they are blue and white and pretty plain) I was looking at but I like this one a lot better. He also has a 30's womens elgin he wants $165 for I might try to make a package deal if it is nice when I get there.


----------



## StevieZ (May 24, 2011)

You better hop on that bike. they are so cool looking. I have one and every time I ride it people ask me Questions about it. so BUY IT !!!!!!!!! Save that vintage ride.


----------



## popawheelie (May 24, 2011)

I bought a boys JC Higgins like that 5 years ago for $600. That was a good deal then.
BUY IT! Ride it, enjoy that great deal of the century.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

Bought it along with a 42 elgin as a package deal. I posted a few pics in the 33 and newer forum


----------

